# Holy price gouging.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

This caught my attention. Cheaper Than Dirt, isn't that a joke. Had these rifles on their website for sale for $1795. Looked and MY dealer cost is $613 with MSRP of $772, same sku number. Now I realize businesses need to make a profit but C'mon man. 

Also saw 1000 round box of FMJ 556 for $829 to $899 on different sites.

Guess they actually had them for sale if your a fool. Give it a week and see what the price is.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Chipper said:


> This caught my attention. Cheaper Than Dirt, isn't that a joke. Had these rifles on their website for sale for $1795. Looked and MY dealer cost is $613 with MSRP of $772, same sku number. Now I realize businesses need to make a profit but C'mon man.
> 
> Also saw 1000 round box of FMJ 556 for $829 to $899 on different sites.
> 
> Guess they actually had them for sale if your a fool. Give it a week and see what the price is.


For sure...I should have spent more on firearms and ammo, a little less on the food pantry.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

CTD was price gouging a decade a go. Always have and always will. 

They were actually taken off and flagged on some ammo search engines as price gougers.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Piratesailor said:


> CTD was price gouging a decade a go. Always have and always will.
> 
> They were actually taken off and flagged on some ammo search engines as price gougers.


Difference is now everybody's doing it--if you can even find what you're looking for, that is. But I'll stop complaining. I have no one but myself to blame.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Holy price gouging, Batman!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> CTD was price gouging a decade a go. Always have and always will.
> 
> They were actually taken off and flagged on some ammo search engines as price gougers.


Yup nothing new there CTD has been dead to most for at least a decade. Anyone who buys from them is an idiot!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

&$$49&%@3479)(--%$#@@#*%-)
And that is what I have to say. Buncha thieves.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie said:


> Difference is now everybody's doing it--if you can even find what you're looking for, that is. But I'll stop complaining. I have no one but myself to blame.


Somewhat true.. but it's supply and demand... prices rise.

Verses CTD out right gouging.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

There is a gun store/pawnshop close by who will sell you 5.56mm ball ammo for a little over $1 a round! I have plenty, they can kiss my @$$. This crap will blow over someday soon. I will never spend a cent in their store.


----------



## Triumph (Aug 18, 2020)

They are cheaper than dirt if the dirt is made of gold.

Cabelas in Hamburg PA had .223 and 5.56 remington fmj for 14.99. Same for 9mm fmj Remington 14.99. They had a pretty good amount of stock and there was a lot of them when I left.

They also rolled out a cart of herters 9mm 100 rd boxes for 27.99 and 5.56 M855 20 rd Winchester last Friday for 10.99 a box. That all went in minutes though.

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Not anything new for this company. Been doing it for years. Don't buy anything from them.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Those prices aren't bad for CTD. They are the worst ones there are when it comes to price gouging. About 2 months ago they were selling Winchester white box .223 55 grain 1,000 rounds for $999.99. And that was before everyone else really started jacking prices. They were also selling 100 round mixed bags of .22lr for $99. It was some of the worst looking ammo I've ever seen. They even had a disclaimer saying to inspect all the rounds and not to expect them all to fire. The worst part is they buy enormous quantities of ammo which makes it really hard for some of the smaller places to get their hands on it. They share a big part of why ammo cost what it does right now.


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

Honestly, that isn't much of a markup for CTD. Does anyone remember the $99 AR mags About 800% markup overnight 10 years ago?

https://www.everydaynodaysoff.com/2012/12/28/100-for-a-single-ar-15-g-i-magazine/










Here is a snip from the waybackmachine. You can follow the links and surf the site from 2012.

https://web.archive.org/web/20121228045555/http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

keith9365 said:


> There is a gun store/pawnshop close by who will sell you 5.56mm ball ammo for a little over $1 a round! I have plenty, they can kiss my @$$. This crap will blow over someday soon. I will never spend a cent in their store.


Don't be so sure about this crap blowing over if Biden & Harris take over. The taxes on ammo they want to impose will make $1 a round for 5.56 seem like a giveaway price.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Have you checked AmmoSeek for you 9mm? It's available, but you won't like the prices. Last time I looked, the cheapest was over $.50 a round.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Chipper said:


> This caught my attention. Cheaper Than Dirt, isn't that a joke. Had these rifles on their website for sale for $1795. Looked and MY dealer cost is $613 with MSRP of $772, same sku number. Now I realize businesses need to make a profit but C'mon man.
> 
> Also saw 1000 round box of FMJ 556 for $829 to $899 on different sites.
> 
> Guess they actually had them for sale if your a fool. Give it a week and see what the price is.


It used to piss me off when I saw stuff like this but not anymore. Let me explain.

Patriots and conservatives in general already own guns and plenty of ammo.

Non-patriots and liberals tend to not own these life preserving items.

During times like these, who do you think is paying this amount? I laugh my ass off thinking about them pissing all their money away at the last moment.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

KUSA said:


> It used to piss me off when I saw stuff like this but not anymore. Let me explain.
> 
> Patriots and conservatives in general already own guns and plenty of ammo.
> 
> ...


Last gun show I went to I saw basic, bare-bones ARs going out the door like there's no tomorrow (pun intended) for 1600-1800.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Yup nothing new there CTD has been dead to most for at least a decade. Anyone who buys from them is an idiot!


Same here. I have not bought a damn thing from them since they did that back then. I am not a forgetter when someone has done me wrong.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

My son score 5000 rounds of 22 at Walmart for saps $220. Plans to see what he can get for it at a gun show. Supply and demand. No one is hold a gun to the customers head to buy it. Are prices ridiculous? Absolutely. We all had a chance to buy at lower prices and passed on it. Oh well. PREP


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Last gun show I went to I saw basic, bare-bones ARs going out the door like there's no tomorrow (pun intended) for 1600-1800.


And to think we were building them for 4-600 just a year ago. I love being within driving distance of AIM surplus. I got a lot of mileage from their stripped lower sales over the years.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> There is a gun store/pawnshop close by who will sell you 5.56mm ball ammo for a little over $1 a round! I have plenty, they can kiss my @$$. This crap will blow over someday soon. I will never spend a cent in their store.


The manager at Ace Hardware in town told me last week the common calibers are at least 45 days out after he orders, and some are 90 days.
Now, with Biden chinching it today I doubt if much will be available until fall 2021.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

KUSA said:


> Chipper said:
> 
> 
> > This caught my attention. Cheaper Than Dirt, isn't that a joke. Had these rifles on their website for sale for $1795. Looked and MY dealer cost is $613 with MSRP of $772, same sku number. Now I realize businesses need to make a profit but C'mon man.
> ...


I've been through ammo shortages before so I have been more than prepared with ammo for the last ten years and replace everything I shoot. But there are a ton of new shooters over the last few years that had no idea this could happen. Then you have all the kids who can't even go shoot a rimfire because they can't get any ammo. It's not really good for the future of the 2A, not that it looks to bright anyway.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Triumph (Aug 18, 2020)

That price for the M&P is ridiculous. They had them in stock when I was at Cabelas in Hamburg PA today for $800.

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

The Texas AG has sanctioned CTD for price gouging-- like pmags for $99.00 and changing price during transactions


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

You know, I am glad I do not want to buy or need anymore guns or ammo.

The only "gun" I would jump for, but would have to come with 5K of ammo would be,

a 20MM Oerlikon cannon. 

Along with a dozen drums for it, ammo would need to be AP and HE mix.

Well a 57MM RR would due too with plenty of HEAT, HEP and canister.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I prepared. I have more ammo then I will live to shoot if all hell breaks loose and I have my needs covered as far as guns are concerned. Ammo I will continue to buy as needed and for storage but guns, they have to say something to me. They now have to appeal to my wants, not my needs.

Buy your needs first. A good shotgun or two, an AR, AK, or semi-auto rifle platform or two, and a couple of good conceal and combat/home defense pistols. Then, buy ammo! A lot and often! No matter what gun you have or how many, without ammo, they are paper weights.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Took some of my overstock 380acp down to a local gun show. Obviously had the stuff priced to cheap. Pretty much got wiped out in 2.5 hours. The sheep are mighty hungry.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Took a walk through our local Walmart today, haven’t been there for several months, went to sporting goods and checked our there ammo supply, nothing, absolutely nothing, and very few firearms......


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Being that I'm set on ammo and guns (at least for now) I've been using this time to make sure I have plenty of extra parts for all my guns. I try to have 2 or 3 of each parts that tend to wear out for each firearm I own. So I have a lot of extra bolt and trigger parts along with pretty much anything else that might ever need to be replaced.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

KUSA said:


> It used to piss me off when I saw stuff like this but not anymore. Let me explain.
> 
> Patriots and conservatives in general already own guns and plenty of ammo.
> 
> ...


Worth repeating!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

KUSA said:


> It used to piss me off when I saw stuff like this but not anymore. Let me explain.
> 
> Patriots and conservatives in general already own guns and plenty of ammo.
> 
> ...


It's also why I tell folks I know to *NOT* go out for a range day and shoot several hundred rounds. I think I've shot 1 .223 round, cause I saw a **** near the shed last month. Still got the same number of rounds (minus 1) for the last few years. If time comes to use it, I'm sure I can hit anything out to 200 meters. My double taps may be a little slower, and a little further apart.... but It's not like I'm gonna be facing people who have been fighting for nearly 2 decades. Most of those folks will be on my side in the fight.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> It's also why I tell folks I know to *NOT* go out for a range day and shoot several hundred rounds. I think I've shot 1 .223 round, cause I saw a **** near the shed last month. Still got the same number of rounds (minus 1) for the last few years. If time comes to use it, I'm sure I can hit anything out to 200 meters. My double taps may be a little slower, and a little further apart.... but It's not like I'm gonna be facing people who have been fighting for nearly 2 decades. Most of those folks will be on my side in the fight.


 I keep a cheap 22 revolver ready for the local racoon visit. 50 round box of 40 grain hollow points. How man rounds miss tell me how many have been shoot.
Today our house was full of people everyone of the can handle a firearm. Some extreme well. But 8 degrees and very windy we passed on the range today.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> It's also why I tell folks I know to *NOT* go out for a range day and shoot several hundred rounds. I think I've shot 1 .223 round, cause I saw a **** near the shed last month. Still got the same number of rounds (minus 1) for the last few years. If time comes to use it, I'm sure I can hit anything out to 200 meters. My double taps may be a little slower, and a little further apart.... but It's not like I'm gonna be facing people who have been fighting for nearly 2 decades. Most of those folks will be on my side in the fight.


I am the same way, slower and a little wider on the groups.

I do it the smart way, have my customers bring their ammo for testing.

If ever needed, I will turn the bang switch to FA.

At that point it will be WROL should it come to that.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I keep a cheap 22 revolver ready for the local racoon visit. 50 round box of 40 grain hollow points. How man rounds miss tell me how many have been shoot.
> Today our house was full of people everyone of the can handle a firearm. Some extreme well. But 8 degrees and very windy we passed on the range today.


I have a stainless steel S&W 22 with a 4" barrel that I use for such things.

Bought that to teach my daughter how to shoot at seven.

Taken down 2 rabid ***** in one year a few years ago, Rabies was running rampant it the state, and they were infected.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

They had green tip 5.53 @ $2 a round recently. I’m a free market guy though, no regulations needed, for I can decide if I want to be gouged or not.


----------



## Triumph (Aug 18, 2020)

stowlin said:


> They had green tip 5.53 @ $2 a round recently. I'm a free market guy though, no regulations needed, for I can decide if I want to be gouged or not.


That's nuts. Cabelas had green tips 10.99 for a 20 box. When I was there a week and a half ago.

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

I have mixed feelings about the high prices on guns and ammo. There is the old law about supply and demand, and the high demand seems to be generated by people who have come to realize that ultimately the security of their home and families depends not on the government but on themselves, and have decided that they need a firearm and ammunition to do so. This part of the situation actually makes me happy. The more pro-gun citizens in the country the better IMO. More people makes it more difficult for politicians to screw with people’s 2A rights. Many here seem to have a very low opinion of these people who have came late to the defend themselves game, so to speak, but I say better late then never. I believe instead of disparaging them, we should welcome them. My greatest fear is that these new folks’s only familiarity with firearms is from tv/movies or from video games such a Call to Duty and will not get real training on firearms. This will result in numerous tragic incidents IMO. The possible good result of this is eventually there might be a glut on the market for used firearms.

I might have more guns then I NEED, but that doesn’t mean that I have as many as I WANT. There is always one more that I see someplace that I would like to take home with me. The same holds true for me on ammunition. Fortunately I don’t feel that I am desperately short of either so I can just hunker down and wait until I see things are priced more reasonably.


----------

